# Frosty's Sig Factory



## Frosty (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey guys if anyone needs a sig, go ahead and request it here and I'll try to get it done as soon as possible. Im trying to find some of my old sigs to show some sample work
.

Render: the picture you want
Text: obvious
Subtext: also obvious, not required
Size: 400 x 200 and below
Other: any specifics


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Frosty said:


> Hey guys if anyone needs a sig, go ahead and request it here and I'll try to get it done as soon as possible. Im trying to find some of my old sigs to show some sample work
> .
> 
> Render: the picture you want
> ...


Maximum size of signatures is 420 x 220. But, try to keep anything you create around 400 x 200. 

Secondly, if a bunch of people just got signatures made, they have to wait at least 4 weeks to request a new one.

cool.


----------



## Frosty (Jun 15, 2008)

ok sounds good, guess Ill just make alot of sigs then for the fun of it.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

T.B. said:


> Maximum size of signatures is 420 x 220. But, try to keep anything you create around 400 x 200.
> 
> Secondly, if a bunch of people just got signatures made, they have to wait at least 4 weeks to request a new one.
> 
> cool.


Thank you good sir..^^^

Yes make sure the Size limits are met and hope to see your talent


----------

